# Poulan blower won't start after fixing recoil starter rope



## Dadas (Aug 24, 2010)

My 18 months old Poulan leaf blower was running fine until the yard man yanked the starter rope out of the machine (He is a nice man and very strong ). I rewound the spring and rope  and reinstalled it. The pull rope works much better now but the blower will not hit a lick! Have fire, have fuel (I have tried choked, no choke, added fuel directly to cylinder, etc.) Also, checked to be sure it was not flooded. Head bolts are tight. 
What am I likely to have messed up?
Dadas


----------



## jsouth (Jan 31, 2008)

Take the muffler off and check the cylinder and piston for scoring.Also check the compression with a gauge,it should be at least 90# for better to run.Hope this helps.

Jerry


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

Could be you didn't get the flywheel back in the proper position when you put it back together.


----------



## Mike D. (Mar 4, 2009)

check make sure on/off switch wire dint come off inside, happen to me on a craftsman blower


----------

